# The Silvia wand is pretty powerful ! Help!



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello

made my first coffee on the silviia today , and bloody hell I couldn't believe how powerful it is ! Ok in fairness I used to have a little old delonghi with a lame steam arm, but still am I right in thinking it packs a punch?

Anyway, I really over frothed my milk. Using a pretty small jug with semi skimmed, and it's just obliterated the milk. Presumably I just need to back off a bit and open the throttle more slowly?

any steaming advice would be good. Any way here's the first coffee I produced on the Silvia after a 4 month coffee making lay off. Nit awesome crema, but pretty good with tesco finest beans which I would never ordinarily use.

thanks

Stuart


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

how much milk or where are you filling the jug to ( half way , spout Etc? )


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looks like you've got the semblance of some art there. Don't worry about opening the throttle more slowly, go for it.

This should give you an idea of what you're looking for:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Steam is either ON or OFF - there is really no in between

There are a couple of steaming threads so have a quick search and see what comes up


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, is that true that steam is either on or off? Always thought that the rationale behind the roller tap was that there was some sort if adjustment or variance involved. Learnt do much here already, thanks guys. And a semblance of art is a complement! :0)


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

I think the jug is a tad too small too


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, you don't want just a tiny bit of steam. Once you crack this you will see exactly what I mean.

Every one I train gets shown how to use it fully open. That way you know what pressure you are working with each time as well.

Try a 20oz jug

The 12oz will be quicker and therefore a little harder to control until you get used to the increased pressure.


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Cheers glen will do that!


----------

